# [risolto] disattivare tastiera dal kernel

## cirilloblu

salve a tutti,

volevo disattivare, su un portatile, l'input da tastiera ps/2 tenendo pero` attivato il driver per tastiera usb.... questo perche` la tastiera e` danneggiata sul portatile e, per evitare messaggi di errori (in primis una lunga sfilza di aaaaaaaaaaaaa all-avvio  :Very Happy:  ) sarebbe stato comodo....

ho cercato in giro per il kernel e ho notato che

--- Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) 

e

---   Keyboards  --->  

non sono disattivabili....

qualcuno puo` darmi una mano a capire come si puo` fare e se si puo` fare??

grazie in anticipo  :Smile: Last edited by cirilloblu on Fri Jan 25, 2008 2:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

potresti optare per la via drastica, ossia staccare il connettore del portatile...

----------

## cirilloblu

e lo so... cercavo pero` qualcosa di meno drastico.... anche perche` e` un vero casino trovare il connettore ahahhahaha

----------

## djinnZ

L'unica cosa facile da smontare dei portatili è la tastiera. In genere basta togliere una vite sul fondo del pc per sfilarla. Segnati in qualche modo la posizione del connettore.

In alternativa potresti anche pensare di cambiarla o ripararla (se ne sei capace).

Per disabilitare l'input da tastiera mi pare che devi usare il parametro kernel i8042.nokbd

----------

## Flameeyes

Per disattivare il controller i8042 (PS/2) dal kernel con x86/amd64 devi fare un piccolo cambiamento che può farti fare errori.

Dalla configurazione entra su General setup e attiva l'opzione "Configure standard kernel features", mi raccomando attiva _tutte_ le opzioni in quella sezione, altrimenti ti ritrovi senza parti importanti del kernel.

A quel punto da Input Device Support, Keyboards dovresti poter disattivare l'intero supporto i8042. Puoi anche disattivare l'intera sezione Keyboards, per le tastiere USB non serve perché ricadono in HID.

----------

## cirilloblu

perfetto!! grazie, tornato a casa ci provero`e ti faro` sapere se ho fatto danni ahhahaha

ok, ho provato e funziona!! come si fa a modificare il topic con il risolto?  :Smile: 

----------

